# PCGH.de: PC Games Hardware 02/2009 seit heute im Handel



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: PC Games Hardware 02/2009 seit heute im Handel


----------



## lowkres (7. Januar 2009)

Ist also schon der ganze Phenom 2 Test enthalten,oder kommt das erst mit der Ausgabe 03/2009? Naja da ja das NDA morgen erst fallen soll,kann man erahnen,dass der Megatest erst im nächsten Heft sein wird oder?


----------



## Henner (7. Januar 2009)

Der komplette Test ist schon im aktuellen Heft


----------



## fosi1978 (7. Januar 2009)

lowkres schrieb:


> Ist also schon der ganze Phenom 2 Test enthalten,oder kommt das erst mit der Ausgabe 03/2009? Naja da ja das NDA morgen erst fallen soll,kann man erahnen,dass der Megatest erst im nächsten Heft sein wird oder?



Nein der "Mega"-Test ist schon in dieser Ausgabe. Sehr ausführlich.

Einfach nur Top PCGH !


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2009)

Gute Frage. Vielleicht bezieht sich die NDA nur auf Onlinepublikationen??

MfG


----------



## lowkres (7. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der komplette Test ist schon im aktuellen Heft



Wow danke,dann auf zum Kiosk.


----------



## PuhbaerTB (7. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der komplette Test ist schon im aktuellen Heft



Amen


----------



## lancelot (7. Januar 2009)

Super. Auf den haben wir alle gewartet. Auf zum Händler


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (7. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Vielleicht bezieht sich die NDA nur auf Onlinepublikationen??
> 
> MfG


  Du hast es begriffen dass NDA steht nur für alles was online ist in der Print dürfte PCGH eigentlich alles veröffentlichen was sie zu Testen da haben!!


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2009)

PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Auf zum Händler


----------



## Freestyler808 (7. Januar 2009)

wieso bekomme ich die ausgabe schon 4 tage früher 
aber super ausgabe wie immer 
PCGH ist super


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Januar 2009)

lowkres schrieb:


> Ist also schon der ganze Phenom 2 Test enthalten,oder kommt das erst mit der Ausgabe 03/2009? Naja da ja das NDA morgen erst fallen soll,kann man erahnen,dass der Megatest erst im nächsten Heft sein wird oder?



Wie es der Zufall so will, ist der Test schon drin.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

Ich finde den Phenom II-Test klasse, inklusive dem Fazit an dem man auch gut erkennen kann dass sich die Redakteure auch darüber freuen dass AMD endlich wieder zurück ist  

Auch wenn ich einen Core i7 besitze kann ich nur jedem anraten der sich ein neues System nach bestem Preisleistungsverhältnis kaufen will einen Phenom II zu nehmen. Da der Q9550 deutlich teurer und kein nativer Quadcore ist was in Zukunft vielleicht in Spielen Nachteile mit sich bringen kann, so ist der Q9550 dieser im Bereich von 200-300€ keine gute Wahl mehr, vor allem da auch der Phenom II X4 940 bei gleicher Leistung günstiger ist


----------



## ClareQuilty (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich einen Core i7 besitze kann ich nur jedem anraten der sich ein neues System nach bestem Preisleistungsverhältnis kaufen will einen Phenom II zu nehmen. Da der Q9550 *deutlich teurer *und kein *nativer Quadcore* ist was in Zukunft vielleicht in Spielen Nachteile mit sich bringen kann, so ist der Q9550 dieser im Bereich von 200-300€ keine gute Wahl mehr, vor allem da auch der Phenom II X4 940 bei gleicher Leistung günstiger ist



Der Unterschied im Preis zwischen Q9550 und X4 940 sind laut PCGH 10 Euro. Zudem ist der Q9550 in den meisten Tests leicht vorne. Dieser Mythos von der angeblichen Überlegenheit eines nativen Designs geht einem auch schon auf den Sack.
Also erstmal schön die Füße still halten. Noch ist der Phenom II nicht draußen. Wie es dann mit Verfügbarkeit und Preis aussehen wird ist nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte.

Ansonsten: schöne Ausgabe...leider hab ich sie schon komplett durch.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

Gestern war der Phenom II X4 940 bei Hardwareversand für ca 250€ gelistet, einige haben den auch schon bestellt. Der Q9550 275€ und das sind immerhin 25€ mehr als du für den Phenom II X4 940 auf die Ladentheke legen musst. Damit der Q9550 wie von dir beschrieben genau so ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis hat müsste er schon 10% schneller als ein Phenom II X4 940 sein, was er aber nicht ist 

*@Thilo:* Ist der Spruch unter deinem Namen nicht etwas heftig? Ich meine damit nur dass das dem Mob an Fanatikern nur wieder mehr Nahrung gibt und das willst du doch nicht. Ansonsten war das Editorial auch wieder klasse


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Gestern war der Phenom II X4 940 bei Hardwareversand für ca 250€ gelistet, einige haben den auch schon bestellt. Der Q9550 275€ und das sind immerhin 25€ mehr als du für den Phenom II X4 940 auf die Ladentheke legen musst. Damit der Q9550 wie von dir beschrieben genau so ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis hat müsste er schon 10% schneller als ein Phenom II X4 940 sein, was er aber nicht ist


 
Hab da mal was interessantest gefunden. Links findet man die Rubriken. Decken sich die Ergebnisse mit dem PCGH Test??
Phenom II Test 

MfG


----------



## Zocker85 (7. Januar 2009)

freut mich dies zu hören 

sind auch die neuen NVIDIA Grakas drinnen??? also richtige tests?


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hab da mal was interessantest gefunden. Links findet man die Rubriken. Decken sich die Ergebnisse mit dem PCGH Test??
> Phenom II Test
> 
> MfG



Keineswegs, ein Kentsfield kann schon einmal gar nicht vor einem Phenom II oder gar einem Core i7 liegen.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Keineswegs, ein Kentsfield kann schon einmal gar nicht vor einem Phenom II oder Core i7 liegen.


 
Mhh Kay, gut zu wissen. 

MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh Kay, gut zu wissen.
> 
> MfG



Ich würde dir ja gerne ein oder zwei Benches einscannen, aber da das gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen würde geht das nicht. Vielleicht erlaubt Thilo ja dass ich ein paar Zahlen aus dem Leistungsindex veröffentlichen darf


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja gerne ein oder zwei Benches einscannen, aber da das gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen würde geht das nicht. Vielleicht erlaubt Thilo ja dass ich ein paar Zahlen aus dem Leistungsindex veröffentlichen darf


 
Wäre supi. Aber ich denke da würden sich Thilos Nackenhaare sträuben, wenn er hier eingescannte PDF´s der Printausgabe sehen würde. 

Rein rechtlich gesehen müsste das aber erlaubt sein. Die NDA wird nicht verstoßen und das Urheberrecht eigentlich auch nicht, da nur ein kleiner Teil der Heftausgabe, zur Diskussionsführung, verwendet wird.(Ähnlich den eingescannten Büchern von Google)

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Januar 2009)

Hey, dann brauch ich für den Phenomtest gar nicht bis morgen warten?
Die Ausgabe wird gleich heute gekauft. Vllt ist in der Hardwareluxx ebenso ein Test drin, dann kann man die Ergebnisse auch gleich noch vergleichen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Hey, dann brauch ich für den Phenomtest gar nicht bis morgen warten?



Nein, brauchst du nicht, der Test in der aktuellen PCGH ist zudem auch noch sehr ausführlich


----------



## bleedingme (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich finde den Phenom II-Test klasse, inklusive dem Fazit an dem man auch gut erkennen kann dass sich die Redakteure auch darüber freuen dass AMD endlich wieder zurück ist
> 
> Auch wenn ich einen Core i7 besitze kann ich nur jedem anraten der sich ein neues System nach bestem Preisleistungsverhältnis kaufen will einen Phenom II zu nehmen. Da der Q9550 deutlich teurer und kein nativer Quadcore ist was in Zukunft vielleicht in Spielen Nachteile mit sich bringen kann, so ist der Q9550 dieser im Bereich von 200-300€ keine gute Wahl mehr, vor allem da auch der Phenom II X4 940 bei gleicher Leistung günstiger ist


 


Top-Test, insgesamt tolle Ausgabe!
Das sind die Hefte, wegen denen ich mein Abo habe.
Wenn nur der Briefträger nicht erst Samstagnachmittags bei uns einschlagen würde...


----------



## nfsgame (7. Januar 2009)

Super Ausgabe. Und diesmal ohne zu heller Schrift.
Der Phenom II Test hat mich überzeugt: Meine nächste CPU wird nen Phenom II (vll mit ner GTX295)!


----------



## loco30 (7. Januar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Vielleicht bezieht sich die NDA nur auf Onlinepublikationen??
> 
> MfG



Nein. NDA bezieht sich auf alles: Hefte, Online, usw. 

Aber alle Tester besitzen die CPU schon lange, so das Test, Reviews, Kompatibilitäten usw. prüfen können. Nur solange NDA aktiv ist, kann man nichts darüber sagen.

Ich freue mich schon auf Morgen. Werde nicht warten können bis ich das Heft in die Hände kriege.


----------



## bleedingme (7. Januar 2009)

loco30 schrieb:


> Nein. NDA bezieht sich auf alles: Hefte, Online, usw.


 
Nö. Wie ein Redi schon in einem anderen Thread anmerkte eben nicht. Darum online bisher bestenfalls Halbinfos und im Heft ein wunderbar ausführlicher Test.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Januar 2009)

so also die ausgabe ist herausragend wie ich finde, viele gut recherchierte artikel und dann das interview video... also das marco-marco gesprächsduell war der hammer. technisch gesehen low(is halt net hollywood) aber ich habe so nicht mit so einem finish gerechnet...ich habe mich total beömmelt^^.
auch der winoptimiezer auf dvd ist mal wieder cool, wer wie ich alle 6-8 wochen sein system neu aufsetzt spart sich so das ganze manuelle getweake.
der phenom 2 artikel hat auch hervor gebracht was zu erwarten war, gute leistung zum günstigen preis, würde es aber 80€ intel 1366er boards geben und ddr3 nicht noch teuerer als ddr2 sein hätte amd keine schnitte. bei mir kommt aber nen phenom 2 rein(weil ich board und speicher schon besitze lohnt auch kein umstieg auf intel).
und liebe redakteure, sollte wieder irgendein fanboy geschwaffel eure neutralität in frage stellen nimmt es bitte net ernst! die können einfach net lesen.

viel spass und weiter so!


----------



## KingOfKingz (7. Januar 2009)

Gekauft 

Hat jemand noch die PCGH Extreme von 01/09?
Habe die nämlich letzten Monat nicht mehr bekommen 
Will sie jemand verkaufen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Januar 2009)

noch mal kurz was zum heft: amd hat also die instruktionen pro sekunde erhöht? passt aber net mit dem wort ipc(instructions per cycle) überein oder^^

bis jetzt aber der einzige fehler den ich gefunden habe, weiter gehts^^

mfg


----------



## Salvadore (7. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Der komplette Test ist schon im aktuellen Heft



Ja, allerdings für die Abonennten bereits schon am *02.01.09*.
Da kann man auch *Thilo* mal einen schönen Gruß sagen: So viel zum Thema *NDA* (und ihr braucht nix mehr gegen Gamestar sagen)! 
PCGH mit Benchmarks zum Phenom II 940 - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Nicht OK; sry!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Januar 2009)

Für Print gelten idR andere Regelungen 

cYa


----------



## Salvadore (7. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Für Print gelten idR andere Regelungen
> 
> cYa



Welche denn beim Deneb!?
Da gibt es keine Ausrede! Einerseits gut für die Lesere, andererseits Prinzipien und Vorwürfe gegen andere nicht eingehalten! Geschweigedenn NDA...


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Welche denn beim Deneb!?
> Da gibt es keine Ausrede! Einerseits gut für die Lesere, andererseits Prinzipien und Vorwürfe gegen andere nicht eingehalten! Geschweigedenn NDA...



Wieso musst du schon wieder gegen die PCGH-Redaktion bashen? 

Es wurde doch bereits erklärt das für Print-Medien andere Bestimmungen was das NDA angeht herrschen


----------



## Salvadore (7. Januar 2009)

Sry - Doppelpost!


----------



## Salvadore (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wieso musst du schon wieder gegen die PCGH-Redaktion bashen?
> 
> Es wurde doch bereits erklärt das für Print-Medien andere Bestimmungen was das NDA angeht herrschen



Weil das nicht in Ordnung ist - und wieso wieder!?
Und - Erklärt wurde nix; jediglich gemutmaßt! 

PS: Mich freut es ja auch (irgendwie), bin auch Abonement und schau mir bei den Tests die eine oder andere Kleinigkeit auch noch ab! Aber dies muss man Auseinanderhalten.

Das meinte ich Grundsätzlich damit:



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Klasse, Gamestar bricht schon das NDA. So viel zum Thema Seriösität.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rster-test-der-nvidia-dual-grafikkarte-2.html


----------



## utacat (7. Januar 2009)

Hab sie mir heute am Nachmittag geholt. 
Freue mich wie immer darauf, sie zu lesen.
Top Tests finde ich. 
Vielleicht schafft AMD wirklich den Anschluss. Mal sehen was das mit dem AM3+ Board bringt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

utacat schrieb:


> Vielleicht schafft AMD wirklich den Anschluss. Mal sehen was das mit dem AM3+ Board bringt.



Viel wird es nicht bringen


----------



## Salvadore (7. Januar 2009)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Viel wird es nicht bringen



Man darf immerhin mit ca. 5-7% Leistungsplus rechnen; nicht zu vergessen des angeblich bessere Übertaktungsergebniss mit den neuen 8xx-Chipsätzen!


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2009)

*@Redakteure*

Könnt ihr den Onlinetest heute/morgen ab Null Uhr veröffentlichen??


MfG


----------



## Dr. Cox (7. Januar 2009)

Salvadore schrieb:


> Man darf immerhin mit ca. 5-7% Leistungsplus rechnen; nicht zu vergessen des angeblich bessere Übertaktungsergebniss mit den neuen 8xx-Chipsätzen!



Das ist ein bisschen sehr optimistisch, immerhin hat DDR3 auch höhere Latenzen als DDR2 und ich glaube nicht dass das Speicherinterface beim Phenom im Moment der limitierende Faktor ist wenn es um Spiele geht


----------



## PuhbaerTB (8. Januar 2009)

"AMD ist zurück im Spiel" <- im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 

Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass jeder auf den Preis des i7 rumhackt. Aber nicht wegen dem Prozi selbst, sondern wegen des Speichers und vorallem des Mainboards. Hier daher meine Frage:

Soll denn ein Spar-Chip für den i7 kommen oder ist der P58 nur für den i5 gedacht?! Denn dann wäre die Preis-Leistungs Ordnung auch wieder anders. Vorallem auch wenn AMD mit DDR3 nachzieht...


----------



## Dominic (18. Januar 2009)

Ist das Tool PCGH Stromrechner 2.0 auf Heft-DVD oder Extended DVD enthalten?


----------



## Henner (19. Januar 2009)

Sowohl als auch.


----------



## Micardware (22. Januar 2009)

Schande über mein Haupt, i habe die Pcgh noch nicht, hol sie mir aber schleunigst... vergebt mir

Was ich aber eigntl. wissen wollte, was ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe Inhalt von dem "Wissen"-Teil in jeder Ausgabe?? Finde diesen teil immer sehr interessant und hilfreich. Danke für eure Antwort(en)!


----------



## Henner (22. Januar 2009)

Micardware schrieb:


> was ist in der aktuellen Ausgabe Inhalt von dem "Wissen"-Teil in jeder Ausgabe??


"Was wurde aus Open GL?" (Frage des Monats), "Grafikeffekte erklärt (5)", "Shanghai/Deneb im Detail", "Künstliche Intelligenz"


----------



## Micardware (22. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> "Was wurde aus Open GL?" (Frage des Monats), "Grafikeffekte erklärt (5)", "Shanghai/Deneb im Detail", "Künstliche Intelligenz"



Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

